# Let's talk home-brewed Ice Tea!



## random3434 (May 31, 2011)

We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.

It turned out OK, but was wondering if any of y'all had other ways to make it.


Thanks!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 1, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> 
> It turned out OK, but was wondering if any of y'all had other ways to make it.
> 
> ...



Nobody has good homemade ice tea ideas?


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to make it for my mother when caring for her.  2 cups of boiling water.  3 lipton tea bags in it, let steep about 5 min then lift out the tea baggers with a spoon wrapping their tails around them to wring out more tea.  Mix with around 1 gal of cold water.
Throw tea baggers in trash where they belong.

She and my sister liked it.  I hate the stuff, too bitter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't make Sun Tea.  It's been discredited as a method - bacteria!


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

I use the hottest water from my tap to melt the sugar faster...all in the pitcher. It's all very hot water, but not boiling. Then I add 7 lipton tea bags and let the tabs hang over the edge of the lip and screw the top back on where the pour spout is where it needs to be. Done.
Then when it cools off, I put it in the fridge with bags still in it.


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

And sometimes I add 2 tsps of apple cider vinegar to my glass and a tsp of honey. Tastes like lemon is in the tea, but the ACV is better for you than the lemon. Cleans out your innards.


----------



## elvis (Jun 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP0OaUOQGCg]YouTube - &#x202a;Ice T - Colors&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Jun 1, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> 
> It turned out OK, but was wondering if any of y'all had other ways to make it.
> 
> ...



I am sorry hon, but I had a traumatic incident with a tea bag when I was young...I despise tea with every fiber of my being.

Tea, in all its forms and its very essence, I spurn  like a mangy cur.........


----------



## Metzor (Jun 1, 2011)

Make a pot of tea by putting 4 family sized tea bags in the coffee maker. When the tea is done, dump it into a gallon pitcher, stir in sugar while hot and top off with water. Simple, but effective.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 1, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> 
> It turned out OK, but was wondering if any of y'all had other ways to make it.
> 
> ...




I use 1/2 gl of water, 1 cup of sugaror splenda, 6 bags of good old liption's tea. I bring it to a boil, let it sit for about 5 hours....pour that into a gallon picture and top it off with water. I keep a 1/2 gl of the "syrup" in the fridge for back up. On a good day we can drink 2 gallons of sweet tea


----------



## Grace (Jun 1, 2011)

Tea ain't tea unless it's sweet!!!


----------



## Cal (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tea ain't tea unless it's sweet!!!



Feels good to post on a thread not dealing with wieners.. .






[/CENTER​
Mm.. you got that right, Grace!​


----------



## Toro (Jun 1, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> ...



I feel sorry for you!  I drink five cups of tea a day.


I make an occasional glass of iced tea in the summer, which is starting off brutally here in Florida.  I boil a half pint glass of water, brew the tea for 4-5 minutes, add a teaspoon of sugar, then fill the rest of the pint glass with ice.  I use Twinning's breakfast tea.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


104 in the shade on my front porch today.  You moved to a very hot and humid place, bud!  Took me a while to get used to the mugginess - it's because of all the trees.


----------



## elvis (Jun 1, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



i just came back key west a week ago.  I miss it already.


----------



## zzzz (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't use tea bags. I use instant tea and sweet n low. Its quicker and doesn't make the ice melt as fast which can dilute the taste.

But try the different kinds of tea bags. The water also makes a difference, is it hard or soft water, chlorinated or not, out of the tap or one of those exotic (supposedly) water brands they sell at the store.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 2, 2011)

We drink LOTS of iced tea here...it's like a food group in Missouri...no meal is complete without it.

We have a Mr. Coffee iced tea maker...pop in a filter (like a coffee filter) and a family sized tea bag and bingo,  perfect iced tea every time.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-TM70-3-Quart-Iced-Tea/product-reviews/B001J5FN48/ref=pr_all_summary_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1]Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Mr. Coffee TM70 3-Quart Iced-Tea Maker[/ame]


----------



## UstariJ (Jun 2, 2011)

I love to add some honey in the ice tea as it makes the taste much better.


----------



## editec (Jun 2, 2011)

Two word answer

*SUN TEA*


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 25, 2011)

Ice doesn't belong in tea.  Unless it's Absolut.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Jul 9, 2011)

Boil water, add 6 Lipton regular teabags, steep 20-30 minutes. Let it cool down, put it in the pitcher with 2 cups of sugar, stir, refrigerate.=Southern Sweet Tea.


----------



## Annie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've loved sun tea for the past 30 years, though I melted my container at the end of last summer. I've yet to find a container for under $12, so I'm not buying. I'm drinking iced coffee black made from home and Arizona Tea Arnold Palmer Zero, buying in bulk when on sale at Walgreens @ .50 a can.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr.Owl said:


> Boil water, add 6 Lipton regular teabags, steep 20-30 minutes. Let it cool down, put it in the pitcher with 2 cups of sugar, stir, refrigerate.=Southern Sweet Tea.






2 cups of sugar to how much water? 

I use 1 cup to a gallon of water.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 9, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> 
> It turned out OK, but was wondering if any of y'all had other ways to make it.
> 
> ...


6 tea bags, a cup and 1/2 of sugar brought to a boil and steeped about 20 minutes.
Poured into a pitcher filled with ice. That way you won't have to add as much water and it cools quicker.
Makes one gallon


----------



## Valerie (Jul 9, 2011)

I boil water in a kettle and steep loose tea with honey in a huge 8 cup glass pyrex...











I let it steep until it reaches room temp then pour into a covered glass pitcher and refrigerate.


Do not add ice to the pitcher...  Rather put ice in the glass and pour the fresh cold tea over ice...


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## uscitizen (Jul 9, 2011)

Valerie said:


> I boil water in a kettle and steep loose tea with honey in a huge 8 cup glass pyrex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shaken not stirred?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 9, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > I boil water in a kettle and steep loose tea with honey in a huge 8 cup glass pyrex...
> ...






  Sure, shake it don't break it!  And add a lemon wedge when it's time to serve...


----------



## Sherry (Jul 9, 2011)

Grace said:


> I use the hottest water from my tap to melt the sugar faster...all in the pitcher. It's all very hot water, but not boiling. Then I add 7 lipton tea bags and let the tabs hang over the edge of the lip and screw the top back on where the pour spout is where it needs to be. Done.
> Then when it cools off, I put it in the fridge with bags still in it.



Someone told me years ago never to use hot water from the tap for drinking or cooking because it resides in the tank and isn't fresh like cold water, and it can contain sediments picked up from the tank.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> 
> It turned out OK, but was wondering if any of y'all had other ways to make it.
> 
> ...



Use loose tea leaves.  Bring to a boil, steep only a few minutes to keep from getting bitter.   Strain them off in a strainer with the liquid going into a jug or pitcher. Add some fresh mint.  Fill with water.  Sweeten to taste.

Loose leaves make ALL the difference.  My MILs was the best.  She used McCormick tea, but I don't know if they make that any longer.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 9, 2011)

Valerie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


No lemon, please....


I like my tea Sweet, not sour

And yes I pour mine over ice instead of adding water because I don't like drinking it over ice.
Sensitive teeth from all the sugar


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I use the hottest water from my tap to melt the sugar faster...all in the pitcher. It's all very hot water, but not boiling. Then I add 7 lipton tea bags and let the tabs hang over the edge of the lip and screw the top back on where the pour spout is where it needs to be. Done.
> ...



That is true.  My water heater was sending all kinds of white flecks out.  It was the lining of the tank coming off because the heater was btreaking down.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > We have decided to start making our own ice tea.  Today I boiled water in a pan, threw in 5 tea bags, let it cool then chilled it in a jug.
> ...



I do not think mcCormick exists any more I liked their spices the best.

I think it was the victim of an aquisition.


----------



## Mr.Owl (Jul 9, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Mr.Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Boil water, add 6 Lipton regular teabags, steep 20-30 minutes. Let it cool down, put it in the pitcher with 2 cups of sugar, stir, refrigerate.=Southern Sweet Tea.
> ...



We make it by the gallon.


----------

